# Which tool



## MattE (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi

New member here. I am preparing my house for sale and this site has been very helpful. 

I need to remove 3' x 5' tiled area in front of my fire place. This will be removing the tiles and the backer board (which was glued to floor with liquid nails and some screws)

I am thinking of getting an oscillating tool to do the job rather cleanly as the room is just painted hence dust will be a problem.

As far as I can see on the internet there are 4 main osc. tools in the market.

FEIN - probably the best one but expensive about twice the price of the others
Bosch - battery runs out about 5 -7 minutes
Rockwell - looks like best compromise quality vs price
Dremel - too filmsy and loud

Also there are HF and other brands selling about 1/4 the price of Rockwell etc but I doubt the quality.

I need to complete the job tomorrow, so plan is to go out in the morning and buy the tool, come home remove the tiles and backer board, rip the carpet off so that carpet guys can install new carpet next day. The tool should be good enough to complete the job and continue to serve me in the future projects

I am leaning towards Rockwell but not sure 
- Is an osc. tool right tool for this task,
- if yes what brand to buy

Appreciate comments and suggestions

Thanks
Matt


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Matt, Welcome to the Forum

If you still have AC power & are in a hurry, I would go for the nearest AC powered tool available.
Get some cheap plastic drop cloths & build an enclosure around the area.
Make sure to use a dust mask.

Good Luck.
.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome MattE, to the best darn DIY'r site on the web.

Going with Bob's idea, isolate the immediate area and run you shop vac in to control the dust. Then cut the parimeter of the tiled area right through the sub floor and remove the entire thing.

Replace subfloor as needed, lot less hastle, you may have to add some short supports where the old and new floor meet.

Mark


----------



## SDC (Feb 18, 2009)

3x5 area....
Use a hammer a cold chisel and a shop vac and save your money for something else. Break it up, scrape it down even sand the high spots of glue if needed.
Tools, good or not will not replace plain old fashion elbow grease....:thumbsup:


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I vote for the HF oscillating tool. If it's not a tool you are going to use often, and it's 1/4th the price, buy it, use it, break it, repeat up to 4x. My HF Oscillating tool is probably nowhere near the best in the category, but it's done what I've asked when I needed it and cost less than $40.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

SDC said:


> 3x5 area....
> Use a hammer a cold chisel and a shop vac and save your money for something else. Break it up, scrape it down even sand the high spots of glue if needed.
> Tools, good or not will not replace plain old fashion elbow grease....:thumbsup:


I was thinking the same, except going with a wider chisel, like a masons or even a flooring chisel ( retail price $10 - $15 just about anywhere) this method is a little more work, but a lot less expensive, and might actually make less of a mess. If you still want an oscillating tool, you can take your time, do some research, and wait for a deal rather than being forced to "panic buy"


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

hyunelan2 said:


> I vote for the HF oscillating tool. If it's not a tool you are going to use often, and it's 1/4th the price, buy it, use it, break it, repeat up to 4x. My HF Oscillating tool is probably nowhere near the best in the category, but it's done what I've asked when I needed it and cost less than $40.


I have a friend that went through the same thing a few months back except he was only under the time constraint of when his father would be in town to help. He bought HF tool and he said it worked like a charm.


----------



## SoCalLivin (Mar 14, 2011)

Mini sledge and cold chisel. If that is too difficult, go rent yourself a rotary demo hammer. You'll be there all day with a multi tool.


----------



## SDC (Feb 18, 2009)

I have two...
The Fein








and the Bosch....








Personally I would not even think of using these for a demo job....not the proper tool. But to each their own.....:whistling2:


----------



## Mikelite80 (Sep 1, 2010)

Overkill?


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Or maybe this one
It's cheaper


----------



## MattE (Mar 14, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for suggestions

Solved the problem old school (as suggested)

Now need a new excuse to buy me a oscillating tool:laughing:

Matt


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback.
Happy Tool Shopping
.


----------

